# Why does my Golden lay on me?



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Possibly for attention? Mine lays on me all the time, she gets really annoying about 8pm because it is "bed time". I constantly kick her off the bed much to my husbands delight all through the night! 
I hate to admit that I love the snuggle bug. The other golden doesn't care for snuggling but my little girl just loves it!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Dex loves to flop on us when we're on the couch, I think he wants attention.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Cause you're comfortable and cuddles are the bestest!


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

No idea, unless a) he thinks you're afraid of your wife and he's trying to protect you or b) he thinks you're cold and becomes your BHB - Big Hairy Blanket. 

Seriously, I have no idea but our girl lays on me a lot, with no discernible pattern. Sometimes she'll even stand on me. I feel your pain - but it hurts good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel sometimes will lay on me but almost daily he likes to stand on me which is way more painful than him laying. I think it makes him feel powerful until I kick him off! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## clbridges (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, I agree with the attention, just confused why it's only when someone is talking to me. When they leave the bedroom, he lays back by my side?


----------



## clbridges (Dec 2, 2013)

1oldparson said:


> No idea, unless a) he thinks you're afraid of your wife and he's trying to protect you or b) he thinks you're cold and becomes your BHB - Big Hairy Blanket.
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea but our girl lays on me a lot, with no discernible pattern. Sometimes she'll even stand on me. I feel your pain - but it hurts good.
> 
> ...


Haha, not afraid of the wife! Just confused why it's only when someone is talking to me. When they leave the bedroom, he lays back by my side? Not sure if it could be a jealous thing?


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

My Annie would do this too, DH and I chalked it up to jealousy. She just wanted to remind me that she was there, and to not pay too much attention to anyone else. She was like that with other dogs too.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ha ... you've been claimed!  

We caught a feral toy poodle about a year ago who wanted little to do with us in the house until recently. I brought a golden home I'd bought off Craigslist and fostered for a few days until he had his medical stuff done and could get into the rescue. Ollie the toy poodle AKA "Mr. Independent" until then? You'd have thought he was surgically attached to one thigh or the other while I sat on the couch!! LOL Now instead of ignoring me most of the time he follows me around everywhere I go. 

Enjoy the love.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Almost every night, Luna will lay on top of me on the couch. She just really seems to enjoy snuggling. Lily doesn't like to get all the way up, but she likes to lean her whole top half on me for a few minutes and does it several times in the evening.

There's just nothing like a good Golden snuggle.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Probably to "claim" you for his and his only. 

It's hilarious that your wife does this for fun.  You should have someone get video tape of it.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I find that my dog tries (and usually looses) to compete for my attention with my children. Never in an aggressive way, but if I sit on the couch one of them is always sitting on me, and sometimes all three are (2 kids and one dog). Its playful in my house. The kids get mad at each other when competing for my attention, but its funny that they don't get mad at the dog


----------



## wdicarlo (Feb 14, 2014)

Perhaps like a child he wants your attention when you are busy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Our Tucker pounces on me in a playful way whenever I'm snuggling with my four year old human/cutie on the couch. It's so obvious he just wants in on the lovin!


----------

